# Bianch frames via mail order



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone know of a shop that sells Bianchi frames via mail order? I'm considering building one up.


----------



## unai (Oct 10, 2003)

*Glory cycles*

http://www.glorycycles.com/


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

*Good one*



PixelPaul said:


> Does anyone know of a shop that sells Bianchi frames via mail order? I'm considering building one up.


I bought mine through www.ozonebikes.com. Located in Austin. Good service from Veto. If they do not have it in stock they can get it fairly quickly.


----------

